

Effin women not allowed on Facebook
 - umarmung
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/dec/02/effin-online-fight-facebook-recognition

======
delwin
This reminds me about a bit of news about how Amazon's automatic "look
inside!" images on their books led to a few amusing results.

And you can always count on the British press to be entertaining.

